# Starting To Improve



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This is the only place I know where there is others that will understand this. The people I work with think I've gone off the deep end.







While trying to find a setup that works for me, I decided to set up a card and try a few (hundred) shots. Below is my results. One nick and one "close but not close enough." I feel like lightning stuck twice by actually hitting the cards.

If it wasn't for all great info here, I would still be trying to figure out which end of the slingshot to hold (I've been called Hellen Keller before







).

Thanks to all who post here....I'm having a blast reading and seeing all the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## reppans (May 13, 2012)

What distance?

I'm also a noob with < 2k shots.... I'm seeing a very satisfying improvement as time go on. What a way to addict someone.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Job!! Every acheivement is an awesome feeling. Keep at it, and one day you will look back at this thread and say "I have came a long way since then".

Thanks for sharing

Edit: One once you do get that slice, use the A of spades








LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been hacking away for about 4 months and it's starting to pay off. And by gosh, it is so much fun. But cutting cards is a little ways off yet.
Thanks to all for the wonderful knowledge everyone shares. Ya'll are great guys.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Reppans...you're absolutely correct...making a good shoot once in a while is a great way to stay hooked.

I've been shooting at 33 feet with 3/8" and 1/2" steel. I can shoot right around the card then I'll send a flyer several inches off. I know that the flyers are operator error. I'm starting to be able to recognize what I'm doing wrong...just don't always have the ability to correct it.









Time, practice and patience...one shot at a time will get me there.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Reppans...you're absolutely correct...making a good shoot once in a while is a great way to stay hooked.
> 
> I've been shooting at 33 feet with 3/8" and 1/2" steel. I can shoot right around the card then I'll send a flyer several inches off. I know that the flyers are operator error. I'm starting to be able to recognize what I'm doing wrong...just don't always have the ability to correct it.
> 
> ...


Here is a word of encouragement,, the more you practice with the card, the easier it will be to hit bigger targets.. and there is nothing like the sound of tearing up a can









LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD...Thanks for the encouragement. I still have a long (and enjoyable) road to get half way to you and others. I may never get there, but I'm going to have fun doing it. And as far as the Ace of Spades...I might be able to find one or two...I work in a casino and every once in a while they get rid of the old cards...after they have been canceled of course...









tnflipper52..you never know till you try it. That's what I did today. It never hurts to try. Keep up the good work.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stay with it GrayWolf! It took a little time to get in the groove with my HTS but now I'm making crazy shots with it.You got to get the feel .


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I totally understand. Keep us abreast of your progress. Perhaps we will see a 35 in the online tournament.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Treefork. I really like the HTC, even though it's a little on the wide side. I have found a grip that is comfortable and stable. I'm still trying every different style I can get my hands on and every different band and tube set I can get made. I will find one that suits me...eventually.

Catburn....the only way I could ever get 35 points is if I get 30 points to start with and hit 5 cans in a row. Hmmm...a handicap system....did I mention that they called me Hellen Keller?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it looks like you are really close to getting a full cut. great shot and good luck


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you're getting there Man!
Keep at it, the slingshot is much more capable than most people would ever guess.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

You are doing great! I tried the cards too from 6yds and only scared them myself! Keep it up!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Great work!

I doubt if cutting a card will ever be anything more than an accident for me personally.
After all - not everyone can shoot like Annie Oakley, play guitar like Edward Van Halen, or golf like Tiger woods.

Still, "aim small, miss small_ definately _holds true.
I've amazed myself in being able to hit a 1 1/2 x 2" post it with consistency when I scaled down to it.
I would have never thought it possible for me hit a target that small with anything other than a very lucky shot just a few months ago.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement. It realld does mean a lot. Someday I hope I can do the same for others.

Todd


----------

